
Twitter suspends Deadspin, SBNation accounts over apparent copyright violations - ryanwhitney
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/twitter-suspends-deadspin-sbnation-accounts-over-apparent-copyright-violations/
======
litnerdy
I get that this is upsetting because the NFL is such a large company, but
ultimately this is just standard procedure. Content producers have the right
to only distribute their content in the way that they choose; that's the whole
point of DMCA.

